# Rocky Patel Decade Robusto Cigar Review - Patel Decade - Worth the Money



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I find this to be a medium strength cigar with layers of rich tastes. It does lack the spice found in many smokes but there is so much chocolate an...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Decade Robusto Cigar Review - Patel Decade - Worth the Money


----------

